# my new brakes



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

did the z32 ronts on tues. i don't know what year(the junkyard guy lied about the year), but they are iron. spent $220.23 for the whole thing. I used the SS lines from splparts.com and ebay 5mm wheel spacers so that they fit under the stock wheels. the wheels are still flush even with the spacers.here are some pics:
















these are the dust shields. we didnt have a good cutting tool, but i always keep bolt cutters in my car just in case  :








enjoy.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats a profesional job and who help u cough cough lol


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

if you have the 300zx dust shields, would those fit in fine


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fucking sweet... color me jealous 


...well... give us some feedback. How you like them???


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

very nicely done :thubmup: you got iron though.. -___- possible rust in the future 

holy bejesus!! your wheels BARELY clear those calipers!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i really like them, i find myself slowing down too much for turns now and i am probably going to get rear-ended in the future. about the iron, the junkyard guy said he had a 1990 NA 300zx, in which case they would have been aluminum. when i got home i held up a magnet and they were iron. but i just bought the wheelspacers so that i wouldn't need new wheels. my next project is to lower that son of a bitch. holy wheelgap!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

looks like your going to have to roll your fenders when you lower it with those spacers in there..


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

beau-ti-ful :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i need to get that brake job done on my car soon too. mine do not stop the car for shit. great job you did on it.just fyi: sorry about takin so long on the suspension thing...ill try to call tomorrow and see what i can do for ya. unless you already got something else setup


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

all im doin is ground the rotors and get new pads and be on my way.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i need to get that brake job done on my car soon too. mine do not stop the car for shit. great job you did on it.just fyi: sorry about takin so long on the suspension thing...ill try to call tomorrow and see what i can do for ya. unless you already got something else setup


 when you do your brakes, try to get the z32 m/c as well. the only reason i didnt is that my dad had just made me pay $285 to replace the stock one. oh and thanks with the suspension stuff. still interested


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

whats the m/c?

why dont you just get some new rotors from a store if you want the aluminum, by the way. i think i might do that when i get it done.

did you have to redrill the rotors for 4 lug?


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

m/c is the master cylinder


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yes. it cost me $40 to get them re-drilled. and the calipers are aluminum or iron, not the rotors.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you got ripped off payin for a new m/c for the 240 brakes, you coulda just gotten the 300zx one for somewhere around 40 used or somethin


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yes. it cost me $40 to get them re-drilled. and the calipers are aluminum or iron, not the rotors.


lol....i kinda just woke up when i posted that...im an idiot lol.

anyways, suspensions gonna be about 350 with shipping im told. i stopped by the guys house today. depends on what you want though. im just getting eibach pro kit and kyb struts.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

is that kyb agx? cuz that doesn't sound too bad. and i was going to do the mc myself and pay like $90 for a new one because i wasnt counting on doing the 300zx brakes at that time, but i ahd work and my dad thought it was a "safety issue"


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yes. it cost me $40 to get them re-drilled. and the calipers are aluminum or iron, not the rotors.


Looks good. Where exactly did you get them redrilled? You think most places that can recut rotors would be willing to drill them too?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

by recut, you mean resurface, right? i though so too, but that was not the case. a place that turns the rotors might be able to tell you who can redrill them, but they usuallywont do it themselves.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i cut my own in shop class at high school.i have no idea who i would go to fro the drilling? whered you do it?



im pretty sure they were AGX. actually when he mentioned the website, it rang a bell...somebody who we all know on here, works at the shop where the website is for(but im not 100% certain if it was the same site)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so $350 +shipping for agx and prokit? sounds good. i just went around to autoparts stores or called them up and asked if they could do it. if they couldn't they usually gave me a place to call.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> by recut, you mean resurface, right? i though so too, but that was not the case. a place that turns the rotors might be able to tell you who can redrill them, but they usuallywont do it themselves.


Resurface, shave, turn, I guess recut must be a PA thing. I know a couple of shops that will do resurfacing work around here, I'll have to stop in and ask around about drilling. You wouldn't happen to have a picture of the rotors with the wheel off or taken before you installed them. I just wanted to see how all the holes fit together.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

no i didnt get one. they look like the stock rotors because the guy welded up the holes that werent being used.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Okay, that's cool. I was just curious to see how the two groups worked together (if your reuse one stock hole or drill all 4 new ones). How is the pedal feel with the stock MC? Any issues with the rears locking first?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have abs


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i have abs


evil!!!!!


----------



## Roxy240SexyGirl (Jul 28, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> did the z32 ronts on tues. i don't know what year(the junkyard guy lied about the year), but they are iron. spent $220.23 for the whole thing. I used the SS lines from splparts.com and ebay 5mm wheel spacers so that they fit under the stock wheels. the wheels are still flush even with the spacers.here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow. i should get that done to my car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, nice job. i just picked up a '90 240, and brakes are whats first on my list of mods...the difference imma do though is im gonna do a 5-lug conversion to get z32 rear as well...time to start saving.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

so your coming back to the 240 world! still keeping the rx7?

and its actually 350, shipping included(approximately). ill try to talk to them again like next week sometime for your set, mine will wait a few weeks i think


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wont be able to buy them until maybe mid-seotember, but i should order them by the end if sept, becuase that sounds like a pretty good deal


----------

